# Will staggered M68 wheels fit on an E46 ?



## gatorbill (Jan 7, 2006)

I've done research on this and I'm seeing contradictory information. So my question is: will a set of staggered Style 68 M Double Spoke set of wheels from a 2004 330Ci coupe fit on a 1999 328i E46 sedan ?

The spec on these wheels are:
front: 7.5x17 - 225/45R17 - ET41
rear: 8.5x17 - 245/40R17 - ET50

I've heard that the acceptable wheel offsets for my E46 are typically 35-47 and really depends on the width of the wheel/tire that's being fitted. Can anyone explain if the offset of 50 for the rear wheel is or is not a problem ?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Yes, the 68Ms were designed for the E46 and will fit perfectly.

While offsets in the 30s work, the stock offsets are in the 40s. 50 is about the max.



gatorbill said:


> I've done research on this and I'm seeing contradictory information. So my question is: will a set of staggered Style 68 M Double Spoke set of wheels from a 2004 330Ci coupe fit on a 1999 328i E46 sedan ?
> 
> The spec on these wheels are:
> front: 7.5x17 - 225/45R17 - ET41
> ...


----------



## gatorbill (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks LMC, looks like it will work.
The recommended tires for the rear wheels are 245/40R17, are these OK or are there other tire widths that I should use in order to minimize the possibility of any rubbing ?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

gatorbill said:


> Thanks LMC, looks like it will work.
> The recommended tires for the rear wheels are 245/40R17, are these OK or are there other tire widths that I should use in order to minimize the possibility of any rubbing ?


I think the 245/40s will be perfect.

Your 328i has the same clearances as any other non-M E46 -- including the '04 coupe the wheels & tires came from.


----------



## gatorbill (Jan 7, 2006)

Great, thanks LMC.
Man, that's a nice lineup of cars you have !!!
I'm resisting temptation to get a slightly used E46 M3.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

gatorbill said:


> Thanks LMC, looks like it will work.
> The recommended tires for the rear wheels are 245/40R17, are these OK or are there other tire widths that I should use in order to minimize the possibility of any rubbing ?


You can even go 255/40-17 on the rear, if size availability is an issue... .. no rubbing issues with either one..


----------

